# UFC GIRLS vs strikeforce girls??????????



## boney

i got to say sf has some talent hotties. 
looked at the sf lineup and there doing it 4 me....


raise01:raise01:raise01:




:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688

no one beats aryanni, she alone wins it for the UFC. I dont like the black chick ufc has though...rather have the one with the messed up finger.


----------



## boney

Spec0688 said:


> no one beats aryanni, she alone wins it for the UFC. I dont like the black chick ufc has though...rather have the one with the messed up finger.



lol..... wont have to worry about getting poked in the eye...


----------



## Rastaman

The WEC girl, I forgot her name...britney something? She is by far the hottest ring girl.

That WEC girl > Arianni > SF girls > UFC girls except the black chick > the black chick from UFC.


----------



## SigFig

Based on today's rosters... SF

The one next to the blonde is :smoke02:


----------



## boney

http://www.strikeforce.com/ringgirls/


wooooot..


----------



## Machida Karate

Spec0688 said:


> no one beats aryanni, she alone wins it for the UFC. I dont like the black chick ufc has though...rather have the one with the messed up finger.


100% agree! UFC because of one girl wins HANDS DOWN.... 










The one next to the blonde is a Hot one though, But i dont think SF even beats WEC.... 

Especially with that annoying chick with the dark hair next to the Hottest one... She has really nice boobs prob the best, but WAY to much face going on...

edited:
Come on with those comments.... -darkwraith


----------



## Life B Ez

Three words friends...

Brittney F*ckin Palmer.


----------



## xeberus

There is only one way to settle this...

We need a large shower room, tons of chocolate syrup and whipped cream, some leather and maybe a whip. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate

Life B Ez said:


> Three words friends...
> 
> Brittney F*ckin Palmer.



LOL and thats why i said WEC has more hotties! :thumb02: 

She is good competition for Arriany no doubt!!!

If they both came to me and made me choose id be like OH SHIT WHICH ONE!!! :confused05:


----------



## The505Butcher

xeberus said:


> There is only one way to settle this...
> 
> We need a large shower room, tons of chocolate syrup and whipped cream, some leather and maybe a whip. :thumbsup:


I like this guys idea! though you forgot the handcuffs.


----------



## boney

the whole forum is based on guys except 4 a few girl fighters.. this is about the girls of the octagon...

i will take 2 of each...............raise01:


----------



## Machida Karate

xeberus said:


> There is only one way to settle this...
> 
> We need a large shower room, tons of chocolate syrup and whipped cream, some leather and maybe a whip. :thumbsup:



Ok SO WHO would look better in Chocolate is now the Debate....


Brittney...











OR 


Arianny!!










Its tough!! Both should make out to find out who is hottest!


----------



## Chileandude

Machida Karate said:


> Ok SO WHO would look better in Chocolate is now the Debate....
> 
> 
> Brittney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> Arianny!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough!! Both should make out to find out who is hottest!



Wow those are good pics, i hate the ring girl outfit, Arianny doesn't really look that good on it IMO, but that pic up there is HAWT


----------



## Hiro

I think the SF girl next to the blonde one might be better than any ring girl I've ever seen. Is she new, I can't see her on the SF site?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

I'd still rather pull Arianny's hair.


----------



## Inkdot

Machida Karate said:


> Ok SO WHO would look better in Chocolate is now the Debate....
> 
> 
> Brittney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> Arianny!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough!! Both should make out to find out who is hottest!


Brittney does it for me! I think Arianny is HOT but not more so then girls I see every day on the streets of Stockholm.

Can we get some Kyra Gracie in here somehow? Is that possible? :confused02: :thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501

Arianny and Rachelle Leah = major win for the UFC. <3 Rachelle Leah, so sexy.


----------



## Life B Ez

Inkdot said:


> Brittney does it for me! I think Arianny is HOT but not more so then girls I see every day on the streets of Stockholm.
> 
> Can we get some Kyra Gracie in here somehow? Is that possible? :confused02: :thumb02:


No Kyra is matched up with Gina, that's a whole different thread my friend.

These are just hot girls, not hot girls that can kick your ass.


----------



## Spec0688

Both Brittney and Arianny are hot but I would have to pick Arianny over her. I feel Arianny has a better face and amazing eyes


----------



## xeberus

Spec0688 said:


> Both Brittney and Arianny are hot but I would have to pick Arianny over her. I feel Arianny has a better face and amazing eyes


I gotta go with arianny as well... her face and eyes do it for me. Just imagining her looking up at me as she... ties my shoe :confused05:

...hot


----------



## AmdM

Arianny is undebatable as nº 1, she is just out of this world.

For nº 2, let me choose a former ufc ring girl Ali Sonoma

raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:

:sarcastic12:


----------



## Life B Ez

AmdM said:


> Arianny is undebatable as nº 1, she is just out of this world.
> 
> For nº 2, let me choose a former ufc ring girl Ali Sonoma
> 
> raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:
> 
> :sarcastic12:


If this has been inside you, I am no longer attracted.....


----------



## Spec0688

Life B Ez said:


> If this has been inside you, I am no longer attracted.....


lol..


----------



## AmdM

Life B Ez said:


> If this has been inside you, I am no longer attracted.....


Rumors are it didn´t happen, maybe that´s why he looks so pissed. :confused02:

Anyway, in have a saying here in Portugal about it, i´ll try to translate it knowing that the real sense will not prevail:

"After Washed, it´s brand new"


----------



## Life B Ez

AmdM said:


> Rumors are it didn´t happen, maybe that´s why he looks so pissed. :confused02:


They were engaged and getting ready to get married, I'm going with it happened and I'm sorry.


----------



## AmdM

Life B Ez said:


> They were engaged and getting ready to get married, I'm going with it happened and I'm sorry.


As i explained in the edit above, i don´t really care about it. :thumb02:


----------



## The505Butcher

Life B Ez said:


> They were engaged and getting ready to get married, I'm going with it happened and I'm sorry.


And even if she says it didn't... there is always that fear in that back of your mind about if she is lying and what was left in there?

Also just thought of this... It would just kill the mood when she starts screaming "YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!" or would that just be me?


----------



## Life B Ez

The505Butcher said:


> And even if she says it didn't... there is always that fear in that back of your mind about if she is lying and what was left in there?
> 
> Also just thought of this... It would just kill the mood when she starts screaming "YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!" or would that just be me?


LMAO, yeah a little bit. She's lying if she said it never happened, a girl like that doesn't marry a guy without shall we say "testing the waters" first.


----------



## Sekou

hmmm...this post exposes some peoples true colours (pun intended)


----------



## YOUgotTKO

Machida Karate said:


> 100% agree! UFC because of one girl wins HANDS DOWN....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one next to the blonde is a Hot one though, But i dont think SF even beats WEC....
> 
> Especially with that annoying chick with the dark hair next to the Hottest one... She has really nice boobs prob the best, but WAY to much face going on...
> 
> And what is with that Monkey they added to the UFC ring girls??!?! I can find a Black woman attractive but she aint following those lines lol


What are you guys looking at because I see it as 8 puppies vs 6 in the UFC !!


----------



## Hiro

Danm2501 said:


> Arianny and Rachelle Leah = major win for the UFC. <3 Rachelle Leah, so sexy.


I don't think she's looking as good anymore. She looks amazing presenting all access but she's looking different somehow :confused02:


----------



## _RIVAL_

Arianny.... FTW


----------



## pipe

Strikeforce hands down, Ufc had that chick with the horse face and now have that ugly looking sucubus thing.


----------



## Sekou

Hey I like her


*not to mention...shes the only octagon girl with a college degree and thighs like a real woman*:thumbsup::thumb02:


----------



## Spec0688

There is being fit and being too fit for a woman in my eyes. I am not a big fan of her upper body, her stomach looks shredded and I would rather have more of a natural look like.


----------



## hommage1985




----------



## steveo412

SF doesnt give us the great close up tit and ass shots between rounds like UFC does. They gotta work on that, like 90% of the viewers are guys so more tit and ass shots inbetween 5 minutes of shirtless guys is exactly what we need. lol


----------



## Inkdot

Sekou said:


> Hey I like her
> 
> *not to mention...shes the only octagon girl with a college degree and thighs like a real woman*:thumbsup::thumb02:


She is sexy for sure, I don't know why so many dislike her apperance.


----------



## Hiro

Sekou said:


> *not to mention...shes the only octagon girl with a college degree and thighs like a real woman*:thumbsup::thumb02:


Are women without big thighs fake?


----------



## Life B Ez

I just don't think she has a very pretty face and on top of that she has a weird figure. Really thin upper body you can almost count her ribs to thinner hips, then this massive looking thighs area to thin legs and she has a flat ass for a black girl. That's just weird.......

For the record, Brittney Palmer is the hottest, Arriany has great eyes, but that's all she's got on Brittney.


----------



## TraMaI

Life B Ez said:


> Three words friends...
> 
> Brittney F*ckin Palmer.


I declare that this post wins the thread.


/thread







Also, Inkdot, for the record, Kyra Gracie > Any woman ever except my wife:thumbsup:


----------



## Sekou

Hiro said:


> Are women without big thighs fake?


puberty hit them different :thumbsdown:


----------



## swpthleg

Most of them are smokin hot. There's a few butterfaces, but they must give great head.


----------



## 6toes

swpthleg said:


> Most of them are smokin hot. There's a few butterfaces, but they must give great head.


My favorite post ever :thumb02:.

The two on the left in the SF pic are top notch, I have trouble ranking anyone over Arianny but the WEC girl is up there for sure. I dunno, I just wish they all worked for the same organization, or for me...


----------



## Life B Ez

swpthleg said:


> Most of them are smokin hot. There's a few butterfaces, but they must give great head.


Good God Swp.......I didn't see that post coming from a woman hahaha.

I'm mildly curious how you know they give good head, but at the same time I don't really want to know hahaa.


----------



## Machida Karate

Life B Ez said:


> Good God Swp.......I didn't see that post coming from a woman hahaha.
> 
> I'm mildly curious how you know they give good head, but at the same time I don't really want to know hahaa.


ROFL!!!:happy02:


----------



## swpthleg

Life B Ez said:


> Good God Swp.......I didn't see that post coming from a woman hahaha.
> 
> I'm mildly curious how you know they give good head, but at the same time I don't really want to know hahaa.


It's a similar concept to the one espoused by the brilliant 21st-century philospher Chingy: "Girl, I know you do the nasty, I can tell when you walk past me."

Also, how else would they get that gig?


----------



## limba

Arianny + Rachelle = :happy01::happy03:


----------



## LjStronge

swpthleg said:


> It's a similar concept to the one espoused by the brilliant 21st-century philospher Chingy: "Girl, I know you do the nasty, I can tell when you walk past me."
> 
> Also, how else would they get that gig?


I laughed my arse off!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City

Arianny > Brittney > SF ring girl second from the left. All other girls are completely interchangeable imo. I don't think the current ring girls in the UFC other than Arianny, or any of those other SF girls should be up there.


----------



## SUR1109

Machida Karate said:


> Ok SO WHO would look better in Chocolate is now the Debate....
> 
> 
> Brittney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> Arianny!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough!! Both should make out to find out who is hottest!


lol cmon ther r way better pics of Arianny out ther :thumb02:


----------



## Ape City

Sekou said:


> Hey I like her
> 
> 
> *not to mention...shes the only octagon girl with a college degree and thighs like a real woman*:thumbsup::thumb02:


I just find her face kinda manly. Nice legs though, no doubt. And hey the education is cool I suppose...nothing wrong with a chick bringing home the bacon.

edit: i also wish she had a tiny bit more meat on her stomach. i like it when girls look soft, not muscular.


----------



## VolcomX311

i personally thought Logan Stanton was their hottest UFC girl. Even with that busted up finger.


----------



## Life B Ez

swpthleg said:


> It's a similar concept to the one espoused by the brilliant 21st-century philospher Chingy: "Girl, I know you do the nasty, I can tell when you walk past me."
> 
> Also, how else would they get that gig?


LMAO, I don't even have a clever response to that, hahahah, well played.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Machida Karate said:


> Ok SO WHO would look better in Chocolate is now the Debate....
> 
> 
> Brittney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> Arianny!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its tough!! Both should make out to find out who is hottest!


Damn.

Still going with Arianny, because her face says yes... although she would probably say no.


----------



## Mckeever

All i know is that the UFC needs to hire more curvy, latina J-lo type chicks. Skinny white girls with no ass, dont do it for me, i just dont see the appeal. UFC needs ring girls like the chick on the left here:










I mean, damn, look at those curves raise01: raise01:


----------



## michelangelo

To all the jerkoffs who are insulting the ring girls: here's a challenge for you. 

Post a picture of your ACTUAL GIRLFRIEND with you alongside her. Not photoshopped b.s.; a real photo of the two of you. Hold a sign reading mmaforum rocks or mmaforum sucks, I don't care, as long as it's verification.

I know not a SINGLE ONE of you clowns will do it.


----------



## Life B Ez

Mckeever said:


> All i know is that the UFC needs to hire more curvy, latina J-lo type chicks. Skinny white girls with no ass, dont do it for me, i just dont see the appeal. UFC needs ring girls like the chick on the left here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, damn, look at those curves raise01: raise01:


That wouldn't be terrible, but they wouldn't look good in those ring outfits.


----------



## Mckeever

Life B Ez said:


> That wouldn't be terrible, but they wouldn't look good in those ring outfits.


Thats why i said the girl on the left buddy! Not the skinny, ugly chick on the right. If you dont admire a girls curves like the chick on the left, then you must be batting for the other team or some thing. All about the curves and ass!

Heres another great example;


----------



## The505Butcher

Mckeever said:


> Thats why i said the girl on the left buddy! Not the skinny, ugly chick on the right. If you dont admire a girls curves like the chick on the left, then you must be batting for the other team or some thing. All about the curves and ass!
> 
> Heres another great example;


That girls left leg is bent way too wierd... or is that just me?


----------



## Ape City

michelangelo said:


> To all the jerkoffs who are insulting the ring girls: here's a challenge for you.
> 
> Post a picture of your ACTUAL GIRLFRIEND with you alongside her. Not photoshopped b.s.; a real photo of the two of you. Hold a sign reading mmaforum rocks or mmaforum sucks, I don't care, as long as it's verification.
> 
> I know not a SINGLE ONE of you clowns will do it.


I've never understood this comment (someone always posts somthing similar in every thread related to ring girl discussion).

No one here is saying the rings girls are not hot. They are all hot; very hot. We are comparing ring girls to other ring girls. Near perfect 10s to perfect 10s.

I don't see one guy here saying "man I wouldn't get with her if I met her". People, myself included, are just playing judge and stating our preferences. 

You wouldn't say that to someone judging a modeling contest would you?


----------



## Mckeever

The505Butcher said:


> That girls left leg is bent way too wierd... or is that just me?


Think thats just you man. Either way, the more flexible and bendy, the better!


----------



## boney

.............


----------



## swpthleg

The505Butcher said:


> That girls left leg is bent way too wierd... or is that just me?


Her knees are just hyperextended.

If I had an ass like that I would damnsure rock heels everywhere I went. Junk in the trunk looks so much better on top of an elongated leg.


----------



## Life B Ez

Mckeever said:


> Thats why i said the girl on the left buddy! Not the skinny, ugly chick on the right. If you dont admire a girls curves like the chick on the left, then you must be batting for the other team or some thing. All about the curves and ass!
> 
> ]


Wait so if I don't find the exact same thing attractive that you do I'm gay......yeah that makes a lot of sense.

A girl with curves would look bad in those tiny ring outfits, that's why they don't have any curvy girls. A lot guys love curves, so why would they not put at least one curvy girl? It's because those outfits are tiny and curves don't look good in those kind of outfits. 

But I've had this conversation in a thread already, the last time some ring girls got cut.


----------



## Mckeever

Life B Ez said:


> Wait so if I don't find the exact same thing attractive that you do I'm gay......yeah that makes a lot of sense.
> 
> A girl with curves would look bad in those tiny ring outfits, that's why they don't have any curvy girls. A lot guys love curves, so why would they not put at least one curvy girl? It's because those outfits are tiny and curves don't look good in those kind of outfits.
> 
> But I've had this conversation in a thread already, the last time some ring girls got cut.


Honestly, if you cant appreciate a girl with ass like that then you must infact be gay. Would you rather a girl with a skinny, boyish ass, rather than a girl with junk in the trunk?! Personally i think thats crazy talk.

Holy shit, just noticed your avatar. Pancake ass girls for the loss.


----------



## Dakota?

To me having a nice stomach and a nice face is all that really matters. Would i prefer a somewhat ass and tits? Yeah, but they are not required.....


----------



## Mckeever

In fact, i think we should have a vote guys.

What kind of ass do you prefer, this;










Or Life Be Ez' pancake butt;










Tough one...


----------



## Ape City

Both pretty hot if you ask me...i'd have to see the rest of the girl to decide to be honest.


----------



## Life B Ez

Ape City said:


> Both pretty hot if you ask me...i'd have to see the rest of the girl to decide to be honest.


My avy is the girl from Planet Brooke, if you want to see the rest of her haha.

McKeever doesn't like me so he'll just talk some shit about anything I post, but I guess by rule of him and he is ruler of this forum I'm gay. So I'm considering changing my avatar.

Btw. Can someone tell me where I said I don't like curves? I feel like I've had this discussion already, prefer curves, but a girl like that isn't going to look good in that tiny ring girl outfit.


----------



## Dakota?

Life B Ez said:


> My avy is the girl from Planet Brooke, if you want to see the rest of her haha.
> 
> McKeever doesn't like me so he'll just talk some shit about anything I post, but I guess by rule of him and he is ruler of this forum I'm gay. So I'm considering changing my avatar.
> 
> Btw. Can someone tell me where I said I don't like curves? I feel like I've had this discussion already, prefer curves, but a girl like that isn't going to look good in that tiny ring girl outfit.


The chick in your avatar looks like she has a nice fit ass, which is more attractive IMO....


----------



## Life B Ez

Dakota? said:


> The chick in your avatar looks like she has a nice fit ass, which is more attractive IMO....


That's kind of my stance, but I guess if you prefer it to be tight and not packed with Crisco and fast food you're gay? I don't know, I gave up trying to understand the logic. I don't really like chunky/thick/heavy or however you put it girls, so I'm "batting for the other team"


----------



## natryl21

Life B Ez said:


> That's kind of my stance, but I guess if you prefer it to be tight and not packed with Crisco and fast food you're gay? I don't know, I gave up trying to understand the logic. I don't really like chunky/thick/heavy or however you put it girls, so I'm "batting for the other team"


Yea you Batting for the other team that likes chicks with fit asses.... I'm on your team playa :thumb02:

Huge ass tend to sag after a while.


----------



## Life B Ez

natryl21 said:


> Yea you Batting for the other team that likes chicks with fit asses.... I'm on your team playa :thumb02:
> 
> Huge ass tend to sag after a while.


Because how could you possibly choose this










or this










Over that










and that?










Oh yeah, can't wait til they get some ring girls like that^^^^


----------



## natryl21

Life B Ez said:


> Because how could you possibly choose this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, can't wait til they get some ring girls like that^^^^


Aw damn... you went over the top with those... them chicks had spare bodies in their backsides :thumbsdown:


----------



## KillerShark1985

SF women because there is more of them, and the more the merrier


----------



## Life B Ez

natryl21 said:


> Aw damn... you went over the top with those... them chicks had spare bodies in their backsides :thumbsdown:


LMAO, spare bodies, maybe they were hiding the girls from the first two pics hahah.


----------



## Ape City

That Brooke Burke chick needs a good meal imo. I don't like either extreme.


----------



## Life B Ez

Ape City said:


> That Brooke Burke chick needs a good meal imo. I don't like either extreme.


I originally wanted to put two of Jenna, but I didn't think it worked as hell haha.


----------



## MLD

Mckeever said:


> In fact, i think we should have a vote guys.
> 
> What kind of ass do you prefer, this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Life Be Ez' pancake butt;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tough one...


You have to judge the whole package, not just the ass cheeks alone. Curves may look good on a tight-skinned young lady, but if you're in it for the long haul, you gotta wonder what effect gravity is going to have on that lady over the next 20 years. The "pancake butt" as you referred to it, is going to fair much better over the next 20 years.


----------



## MLD

Life B Ez said:


> Because how could you possibly choose this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^


Not all curves are created equal.


----------



## Life B Ez

MLD said:


> Not all curves are created equal.


That's what happens to that curvy ass in 20 years.


----------



## Mckeever

Life B Ez said:


> My avy is the girl from Planet Brooke, if you want to see the rest of her haha.
> 
> McKeever doesn't like me so he'll just talk some shit about anything I post, but I guess by rule of him and he is ruler of this forum I'm gay. So I'm considering changing my avatar.
> 
> Btw. Can someone tell me where I said I don't like curves? I feel like I've had this discussion already, prefer curves, but a girl like that isn't going to look good in that tiny ring girl outfit.





MLD said:


> You have to judge the whole package, not just the ass cheeks alone. Curves may look good on a tight-skinned young lady, but if you're in it for the long haul, you gotta wonder what effect gravity is going to have on that lady over the next 20 years. The "pancake butt" as you referred to it, is going to fair much better over the next 20 years.


lol man, those chicks you posted have zero ass. Why not just check out a guys, fit, healthy ass as you say? Because it looks exactly the same as one. Hell, i have a nicer ass than them ironing board chicks you posted. I dont want no bony, skinny chick, why not just **** a guy? 

Women are meant to be curvy in the right places, not boney and skinny, like guys, come on work it out.

If you want to judge the whole package then type in Jenny Hendrix and then thank me later.


----------



## Machida Karate

lol...


----------



## Mckeever

Machida Karate said:


> Jenny Hendrix has a insane body but my Girl Friend has a way hotter face....


True story, her face is meh, but when you have an ass like that who needs face eh? post pics of your gf in this thread?


----------



## Machida Karate

Mckeever said:


> True story, her face is meh, but when you have an ass like that who needs face eh? post pics of your gf in this thread?


LOL true that, and if i post pics i dont want no :sarcastic12:!!!!!

LOL and im at work atm so i might later just to make Ya'll jealous!


----------



## Mckeever

Machida Karate said:


> LOL true that, and if i post pics i dont want no :sarcastic12:!!!!!
> 
> LOL and im at work atm so i might later just to make Ya'll jealous!


ha ha, good man, We can judge if shes ring girl material or not :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate

Mckeever said:


> ha ha, good man, We can judge if shes ring girl material or not :thumb02:



LOL! Shes a F*cking Costa Ricon Hotty with Trippy Green light eyes, which i find sexy in a dark haired Girl :drool01:


----------



## Mckeever

Machida Karate said:


> LOL! Shes a F*cking Costa Ricon Hotty with Trippy Green light eyes, which i find sexy in a dark haired Girl :drool01:


You cant go posting all this now and not back it up with solid, pics. When i get back home from work later on, i expect nudes. Chow.


----------



## Rauno

SigFig said:


> Based on today's rosters... SF
> 
> The one next to the blonde is :smoke02:


Anybody got the name of the one standing next to the blonde?


----------



## SUR1109

Mckeever said:


> lol man, those chicks you posted have zero ass. Why not just check out a guys, fit, healthy ass as you say? Because it looks exactly the same as one. Hell, i have a nicer ass than them ironing board chicks you posted. I dont want no bony, skinny chick, why not just **** a guy?
> 
> Women are meant to be curvy in the right places, not boney and skinny, like guys, come on work it out.
> 
> If you want to judge the whole package then type in Jenny Hendrix and then thank me later.



:sad01::drool01::happy03:ray02:lol


----------



## Ape City

Mckeever said:


> lol man, those chicks you posted have zero ass. Why not just check out a guys, fit, healthy ass as you say? Because it looks exactly the same as one. Hell, i have a nicer ass than them ironing board chicks you posted. I dont want no bony, skinny chick, why not just **** a guy?
> 
> Women are meant to be curvy in the right places, not boney and skinny, like guys, come on work it out.
> 
> If you want to judge the whole package then type in Jenny Hendrix and then thank me later.


Your constant accusations that others are homosexual is making me question your own sexuality (okay not really but it is odd). You do realize that not all women are capable of being over-the-top curvy, right? And you realize that the main factor in being a women is having a vagina, not a giant ass, right?

I'm not disagreeing that curvy women are very sexy, but you seem almost offended by people who disagree. More curvy women for you bro.


----------



## swpthleg

Guys guys.

Every woman (well, virtually every woman) has her own special charisma and appeal, whether it's junk in the trunk, a more athletic figure, evil genius smarts, or if you're lucky a combination.

However, you are not likely to ever see a curvy ring girl, because producers/casting types/magazine editors all over the world, but worst in America, are convinced that the skinnier and more boyish a girl is, the better, and if she has big fake grapefruits tacked on to her skeleton, they think they've scored big.

Translation: Film, photo and TV are an alternate reality where girls with curves are automatically referred to as "fat" and given maternity looking clothes by the wardrobe people.

Ciao?


----------



## Mckeever

Ape City said:


> Your constant accusations that others are homosexual is making me question your own sexuality (okay not really but it is odd). You do realize that not all women are capable of being over-the-top curvy, right? And you realize that the main factor in being a women is having a vagina, not a giant ass, right?
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that curvy women are very sexy, but you seem almost offended by people who disagree. More curvy women for you bro.


lol im only playing around with calling life be ez gay. I have mates who are the same, but i just cant under stand it. Indeed, curvy girls like that are very rare in the real world, thats why when ever you see one walking past your jaw hits the floor. They need respecting.


----------



## Ape City

Mckeever said:


> lol im only playing around with calling life be ez gay. I have mates who are the same, but i just cant under stand it. Indeed, curvy girls like that are very rare in the real world, thats why when ever you see one walking past your jaw hits the floor. They need respecting.


Very true. I think it must be hard to get an ass like that and keep your waist small. I mean how do you maintain fat specifically in one spot and lose it elsewhere. Plus they need to work out to keep it round.

Seems like you'd have to have a body built for it, which like you said is rare (but awsome).


----------



## Mckeever

Ape City said:


> Very true. I think it must be hard to get an ass like that and keep your waist small. I mean how do you maintain fat specifically in one spot and lose it elsewhere. Plus they need to work out to keep it round.
> 
> Seems like you'd have to have a body built for it, which like you said is rare (but awsome).


All in the genes i think. Look at that jenny hendrix girl, such a small waist and slim figure but major ass, its crazy and i love it.


----------



## swpthleg

Ape City said:


> Very true. I think it must be hard to get an ass like that and keep your waist small. I mean how do you maintain fat specifically in one spot and lose it elsewhere. Plus they need to work out to keep it round.
> 
> Seems like you'd have to have a body built for it, which like you said is rare (but awsome).


It's genetic. Pear shaped women who are in good shape have a curvy ass and a little waist, and if they gain weight it goes to their ass, just as women with long shapely legs, frequently gain weight in their midsection. The latter is more harmful b/c it leads to a higher risk of heart disease.


----------



## Sekou

Life B Ez said:


> Because how could you possibly choose this


she has the body of a 13 year old softball player....:thumbsdown:

:laugh:


----------



## Ape City

swpthleg said:


> It's genetic. Pear shaped women who are in good shape have a curvy ass and a little waist, and if they gain weight it goes to their ass, just as women with long shapely legs, frequently gain weight in their midsection. The latter is more harmful b/c it leads to a higher risk of heart disease.


I feel bad for men that got those same pear shaped genetics.

edit: found this and laughed so hard I had to post it:


----------



## boney

who got a girl/wife thats oct girl worthy??


pix please...:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez

Ape City said:


> I feel bad for men that got those same pear shaped genetics.
> 
> edit: found this and laughed so hard I had to post it:


OMG that's f*cking amazing hahaha, +rep sir, +rep.

What the UFC is after for a ring girl










Fake cookie cutter white girls......that possibly look latin

What I wouldn't mind seeing, Octagon worthy?


----------



## swpthleg

Spray tan/tube tan has made it easy for dark haired Caucasian girls all over to pretend they're Latin/Mediterranean.

Unfortunately, cookie cutter is for some reason the dominating ideal; refer to my earlier post.


----------



## Life B Ez

swpthleg said:


> Spray tan/tube tan has made it easy for dark haired Caucasian girls all over to pretend they're Latin/Mediterranean.
> 
> Unfortunately, cookie cutter is for some reason the dominating ideal; refer to my earlier post.


What those girls don't seem to understand though, is you probably can't pull off being "latin", if you have blonde hair. Some people might guy it, most won't hahaha


----------



## boney

where is danas head??? so many smokin girls out there...


----------



## TKOSPIKE

im with mckeever on this one:thumbsup: i wish there more guys like u and i on here lol seem like mostly everyone likes fuckin skinny ass girls , i love girls who have meat on their bones and have nice legs and a nice ass bigger the better:thumb02: i dont like flat girls


----------

